# Famous cooks, chefs, and their knives



## dafox (Feb 25, 2020)

What knives do famous cooks and chefs use?


----------



## Cksnffr (Feb 25, 2020)

Martin Yan started my love affair with thin cleavers.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 25, 2020)

Knuckle Sandwich!!!!!!





...for the FAIL


----------



## MowgFace (Feb 25, 2020)

I know Jamie Oliver has a Carter with a Lefty Handle. Also seen a show where he used some sort of Black Damascus Gyuto. I assume its Yoshikane, but thats only because thats the only maker that i can recall that does Black Damascus.


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 25, 2020)

I like threads like these!
@MowgFace I've seen him use those in some videos, but then uses his own godawful line in others. 
Chef Masa Takayama has a very nice takamura uchi, he uses it sometimes in his videos.


----------



## Jaszer13 (Feb 25, 2020)

Obviously everyone knows about the late Anthony Bourdain's Kramer Original.

Brad Leone did the collab with FELL Knives and uses them pretty regularly in his vids.

Chefs like Gordon Ramsey and Curtis Stone just use knives they have sold their royalties to (usually cheap run-of-the-mill Chinese knives).

I think the real question is what do the prep boys use in the famous chef's kitchens.


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 25, 2020)

Sh*t knives most of the time...a lot of great chefs out there that don't know dikk about knives.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 25, 2020)

Whoever is sponsoring the show/event/chef.


----------



## esoo (Feb 25, 2020)

I seen Ramsey use Globals.

From what I seen of Jamie Oliver, I've always thought he used German based on his technique.


----------



## Jaszer13 (Feb 25, 2020)

Google/NSA was up to their usual antics. Got linked to this article while browsing another forum:

https://www.mensjournal.com/gear/be...crery-takeda-aogami-super-gyutou-83-by-chubo/

Masamotos, Takedas and Kramers...


----------



## stringer (Feb 25, 2020)

Jaszer13 said:


> Google/NSA was up to their usual antics. Got linked to this article while browsing another forum:
> 
> https://www.mensjournal.com/gear/be...crery-takeda-aogami-super-gyutou-83-by-chubo/
> 
> Masamotos, Takedas and Kramers...



At least one kkf member on that list. Kudos to @pennman (houstonedgeworks.com) for the shout out.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 25, 2020)

I think Bourdain endorsed Global in one of his early books, and I nearly went that direction until I discovered the forums. 

Murray Carter posted a video to YouTube of Alton Brown's knife roll arriving in the mail for Murray to sharpen. Obviously there were a number of Carters in there, though there could have been others as well. 

I remember when @mattrudd was active here and working for David Chang that his crazy impressive knife collection was featured in the apparently short-lived "Lucky Peach" magazine.


----------



## Garm (Feb 25, 2020)

Rene Redzepi uses Takamura a lot.
Watched a few episodes of James Martin's French adventure recently, and he used an ironwood Tanaka r2 gyuto almost exclusively.
Massimo Bottura has Chelsea Miller knives.
I saw a couple of Takedas in Niki Nakayama's knife stand when I watched Chef's Table.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 25, 2020)

I believe @ChefCosta has indicated Jose Andres likes Carters.

I'd be curious to know if Alton Brown's transport knife roll that he sent to Carter is the one he has from Steve Goodson.


----------



## Nagakin (Feb 25, 2020)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I think Bourdain endorsed Global in one of his early books, and I nearly went that direction until I discovered the forums.


That's right, he supported them until he passed as well. In the same book he mentions a crazy amount of chefs use offset breadknives too.


----------



## parbaked (Feb 25, 2020)

Alton Brown also has a few knives from Cut Brooklyn.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 25, 2020)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I think Bourdain endorsed Global in one of his early books, and I nearly went that direction until I discovered the forums.
> 
> Murray Carter posted a video to YouTube of Alton Brown's knife roll arriving in the mail for Murray to sharpen. Obviously there were a number of Carters in there, though there could have been others as well.
> 
> I remember when @mattrudd was active here and working for David Chang that his crazy impressive knife collection was featured in the apparently short-lived "Lucky Peach" magazine.




I have that Rader, sweet blade. Matt definitely has good taste.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 25, 2020)

parbaked said:


> Alton Brown also has a few knives from Cut Brooklyn.



those Brooklyns look well used. Joel makes a decent knife actually. But my interactions with him left me wanting. Maybe he was just too busy to return replies...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 25, 2020)

Here is the picture of Matt's collection in Lucky Peach: https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-dU8s5qdwRUE/T2ptQIqiUyI/AAAAAAAAB10/10vo0Xlq8CM/s1600/LPM-SPREAD-01.jpg



marc4pt0 said:


> I have that Rader, sweet blade. Matt definitely has good taste.



Nice score.

ETA - Is that it in the photo from Lucky Peach?


----------



## Matte96 (Feb 25, 2020)

Davide Scabin use mostly kikuichi and takamura
Poul andrias Ziska use oatley and takeda


----------



## Matte96 (Feb 25, 2020)

Jaszer13 said:


> Obviously everyone knows about the late Anthony Bourdain's Kramer Original.
> 
> Brad Leone did the collab with FELL Knives and uses them pretty regularly in his vids.
> 
> ...


I worked for some of the best restaurants in the world and the most used knives I have seen are takamura and shibata


----------



## panda (Feb 25, 2020)

why do yall even care?? the famous ones dont actually touch knives, too busy greasing wheels.
but i would imagine the most popular ones are highly marketed trendy ones like misono ux10 that say i'm not a poser but i still like pretty things'


----------



## parbaked (Feb 25, 2020)

marc4pt0 said:


> those Brooklyns look well used. Joel makes a decent knife actually. But my interactions with him left me wanting. Maybe he was just too busy to return replies...


I think they're pricey for stock removal with "free wood from my farm handles" but I do respect that he runs a brick and mortar shop and that makers like Orchard and others got their start their...


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 25, 2020)

Just took a peak at his site to see where his pricing is at these days. He seems to be doing pretty well. I do like how he runs his shop and site. Gotta respect how his knives sell out lightning fast, and all he does is post one group shot on his site.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 3, 2021)

Does anyone know which knife Jamie Oliver uses in this video:


Brown Western handle, silver pins, hammer marks/KU/Nashiji... I'm sure it's nothing fancy (like the rehandled Carter), more like a mass production knife... Just curious!


----------



## fatsumie (Apr 3, 2021)

I heard on a podcast with the president of Korin that Morimoto the Iron Chef has $20k knife or knives. Kinda interested to what he has...


----------



## Knivperson (Apr 3, 2021)

René Redzepi uses takamura r2


----------



## Delat (Apr 3, 2021)

Jiro “dreams of sushi” uses a ubukeya 

Fun video in @Bigbbaillie ’s thread of one of his former students buying one.





Wholesome Video of a Sushi Chef Buying Knives.


Saw this video and it made me smile so I figured I would share it with the only other people I know that care about knives. It's nice to see knife buying from a normal perspective like this where it is a communal thing and people learn from word of mouth and connections (kinda like KKF but...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## esoo (Apr 3, 2021)

fatsumie said:


> I heard on a podcast with the president of Korin that Morimoto the Iron Chef has $20k knife or knives. Kinda interested to what he has...



Well used blades :


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 3, 2021)

(Sorry, having some issues with quoting/double posting)


----------



## Delat (Apr 3, 2021)

esoo said:


> Well used blades :




That’s crazy! When I first saw the picture I thought the bottom knife was probably his first knife purchased 20 years ago. In the twitter comments he says it’s only 1 year old!


----------



## Bigbbaillie (Apr 3, 2021)

Delat said:


> That’s crazy! When I first saw the picture I thought the bottom knife was probably his first knife purchased 20 years ago. In the twitter comments he says it’s only 1 year old!


His hands must be made of 120 grit sandpaper or something. (Lowkey call bs)


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 3, 2021)

Oh wow...


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 3, 2021)

daddy yo yo said:


> Does anyone know which knife Jamie Oliver uses in this video:
> 
> 
> Brown Western handle, silver pins, hammer marks/KU/Nashiji... I'm sure it's nothing fancy (like the rehandled Carter), more like a mass production knife... Just curious!



Before my question gets lost...

Could it be a Takamura Chromax? A rehandled Denka?

Here are some stills from the video:


----------



## cotedupy (Apr 3, 2021)

Bigbbaillie said:


> His hands must be made of 120 grit sandpaper or something. (Lowkey call bs)



Yep! Unless he's _particularly_ bad at sharpening... And also trying to sharpen the handles.


----------



## cotedupy (Apr 3, 2021)

Original q. is something that always interests me though. Here are some pics from chefs in the UK that would all be pretty well known and respected, if perhaps not quite in Rene Redzepi's superstardom league.

(Friends of mine, so hopefully won't mind me nabbing some of their pictures off social media.)

Jackson Boxer:





Lap-fai Lee:





Pratap Chahal:


----------



## inferno (Apr 3, 2021)

this is the exact reason i prefer stainless. it stains less.


----------



## mmiinngg (Apr 3, 2021)

That's not the subject, or almost ... But some chefs not only use crappy knives, but also have verry poor technique ...
Watch this one cut his carrot like he had a saw.


I assume he's a good cook.


----------



## mmiinngg (Apr 3, 2021)

.


----------



## Delat (Apr 3, 2021)

mmiinngg said:


> That's not the subject, or almost ... But some chefs not only use crappy knives, but also have verry poor technique ...
> Watch this one cut his carrot like he had a saw.
> 
> 
> I assume he's a good cook.




I suspect Thomas Keller knows his way around a knife. He kinda had a bit of a pause after taking the top off the carrot like he was thinking, “WTH this knife is dull as hell!” - but then decided to just make the best of a bad situation. That’s what you get for shilling for a company; he probably showed up, they handed him a knife and said “you’re selling this today”, and he said “ok”.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Apr 3, 2021)

fatsumie said:


> I heard on a podcast with the president of Korin that Morimoto the Iron Chef has $20k knife or knives. Kinda interested to what he has...


I think I recall reading an article once where he mentions his three favorite brands and they all seem to be Genkai Masakuni-made.


----------



## fatsumie (Apr 3, 2021)

GorillaGrunt said:


> I think I recall reading an article once where he mentions his three favorite brands and they all seem to be Genkai Masakuni-made.



I wouldn't be surprised and also given his age some of them can be Okishiba's too..


----------



## Garm (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## QCDawg (Apr 4, 2021)

esoo said:


> Well used blades :



Cmon..! dont you think someone would have to REALLY TRY to get those handles that worn..? I mean... sand them even if they didn’t need it? And why would you just get somebody to pop a new one on if ur Chef Morimoto? I gotta call BS


----------



## Garm (Apr 4, 2021)

QCDawg said:


> Cmon..! dont you think someone would have to REALLY TRY to get those handles that worn..? I mean... sand them even if they didn’t need it? And why would you just get somebody to pop a new one on if ur Chef Morimoto? I gotta call BS


It's probably a way of maintaining the balance of the knife as the metal gets removed. No way it's from use and wear.


----------



## Bear (Apr 4, 2021)

Garm said:


> It's probably a way of maintaining the balance of the knife as the metal gets removed. No way it's from use and wear.


I'm sure sanding the handle is part of his daily routine.


----------



## lemeneid (Apr 4, 2021)

Anyone recognize the kanji on that honyaki yanagi?


----------



## ian (Apr 4, 2021)

Bigbbaillie said:


> His hands must be made of 120 grit sandpaper or something. (Lowkey call bs)



He probably just cleans the handle with something abrasive in order to maintain the balance of the knife as he removes metal from the blade.


----------



## Bigbbaillie (Apr 4, 2021)

ian said:


> He probably just cleans the handle with something abrasive in order to maintain the balance of the knife as he removes metal from the blade.


That is just too next level for me. I also thought that blade forward balance was generally preferred for yanagi. (I goofed)
I wonder if he starts his progression with a belt sander.


----------



## ian (Apr 4, 2021)

Bigbbaillie said:


> That is just too next level for me. I also thought that blade forward balance was generally preferred for yanagi.
> I wonder if he starts his progression with a belt sander.



if you remove metal from the blade and don’t thin the handle you’ll end up with a handle heavy balance


----------



## Bigbbaillie (Apr 4, 2021)

ian said:


> if you remove metal from the blade and don’t thin the handle you’ll end up with a handle heavy balance


I should wait to post until I've had my morning coffee huh...


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 4, 2021)

daddy yo yo said:


> Before my question gets lost...
> 
> Could it be a Takamura Chromax? A rehandled Denka?
> 
> Here are some stills from the video:


Come on, KKF, are you serious? No one????


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 4, 2021)

ian said:


> He probably just cleans the handle with something abrasive in order to maintain the balance of the knife as he removes metal from the blade.



Don't I remember this being discussed here a while back and the general consensus among sushi chef type folks was that it was from using scrub pads? I seem to remember pictures of other veteran sushi chefs depicting knives looking the same. I thought it was both to maintain balance but also because traditional sushi chefs are super meticulous about a clean appearance and high polish.

At least, I think that all happened...


----------



## Delat (Apr 4, 2021)

ian said:


> if you remove metal from the blade and don’t thin the handle you’ll end up with a handle heavy balance



Interesting that the butt end of the handle wasn’t thinned, I’d think that would be the first place to take off weight when trying to maintain balance rather than the main part of the handle where the hand falls?

To this noob, the pic appears to be a very cool real-life example of thinning. It’s got to be very rare that you can see the exact same knife at different stages, all side by side. If there’s a sticky on thinning (similar to Kippington’s asymmetry post) that pic would be a great addition.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 5, 2021)

daddy yo yo said:


> Come on, KKF, are you serious? No one????


This must be a first time! Really??? Nobody knows the knife that Jamie Oliver uses in that video?!??


----------



## Nagakin (Apr 5, 2021)

Delat said:


> Interesting that the butt end of the handle wasn’t thinned, I’d think that would be the first place to take off weight when trying to maintain balance rather than the main part of the handle where the hand falls?
> 
> To this noob, the pic appears to be a very cool real-life example of thinning. It’s got to be very rare that you can see the exact same knife at different stages, all side by side. If there’s a sticky on thinning (similar to Kippington’s asymmetry post) that pic would be a great addition.


You can have two handles with the same weight, but different balance points depending on the dimensions and how that weight distributed. If he started from the back he may as well just shave the end off. 

Where he's sanding is probably the right place to keep it feeling the same after a lot of experimentation. It's also where your ring and pinky fingers should go, so in a way he could be sculpting himself a better grip even.


----------



## cotedupy (Apr 5, 2021)

Nagakin said:


> You can have two handles with the same weight, but different balance points depending on the dimensions and how that weight distributed. If he started from the back he may as well just shave the end off.
> 
> Where he's sanding is probably the right place to keep it feeling the same after a lot of experimentation. It's also where your ring and pinky fingers should go, so in a way he could be sculpting himself a better grip even.



Something I spend probably a silly amount of time thinking about...

Both of these points very valid imo. Obviously if you were simply trying to re-adjust balance then you just take length off the end. And I'd be relatively certain that the amount of wood removed from those handles where it has been, wouldn't compensate for the amount of metal lost, in terms of staying true to the original balance point.

What he's done here is more just some pretty ugly modding, but if it works for him then - why not. The first two-ish inches of a handle are by far the most important part in terms of comfort and use anyway.


----------



## Nagakin (Apr 5, 2021)

You're probably right, but I'll give him the benefit of the doubt. Handle is 40-80gish ime, so it might not take that much removal to make a noticeable difference. I'd assume he sands it everyday out of habit and just goes at it extra when it's feeling off.


----------



## MarcelNL (Apr 5, 2021)

from what I see there are only a few cooks using decent knifes, two michelin starred Bart Desmedt (Belgium) frequently uses Japanese knifes


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 5, 2021)

daddy yo yo said:


> This must be a first time! Really??? Nobody knows the knife that Jamie Oliver uses in that video?!??



I have no idea. As far as I can tell, it could be so many things.


----------



## phoka (Apr 5, 2021)

lemeneid said:


> Anyone recognize the kanji on that honyaki yanagi?




I think it's from Nenohi (Nenox) honyaki.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 5, 2021)

Of these, I'd prob take the Takeda. 








The Best Chef Knives Recommended by Real Chefs


What are the best chef's knives used by real professionals that you can buy today? We asked 10 culinary masters for their go-to chef knife.




www.mensjournal.com


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Apr 5, 2021)

daddy yo yo said:


> This must be a first time! Really??? Nobody knows the knife that Jamie Oliver uses in that video?!??



Betcha it’s made by Mazaki


----------



## Ochazuke (Apr 6, 2021)

Handle sanding is all about grip! It's pretty old school, but many Japanese-trained sushi chefs still do it. The reason is that Japanese sushi chefs don't use gloves and the oils from the fish can make the handle slippery in bare hands, even when you use tezu (and wash your hands) regularly.


----------



## Luftmensch (Apr 6, 2021)

Bigbbaillie said:


> His hands must be made of 120 grit sandpaper or something. (Lowkey call bs)





QCDawg said:


> Cmon..! dont you think someone would have to REALLY TRY to get those handles that worn..?





Garm said:


> It's probably a way of maintaining the balance of the knife as the metal gets removed. No way it's from use and wear.





Bear said:


> I'm sure sanding the handle is part of his daily routine.





ian said:


> He probably just cleans the handle with something abrasive in order to maintain the balance of the knife as he removes metal from the blade.



"Maintenance"

@HumbleHomeCook has it



HumbleHomeCook said:


> Don't I remember this being discussed here a while back and the general consensus among sushi chef type folks was that it was from using scrub pads? I seem to remember pictures of other veteran sushi chefs depicting knives looking the same. I thought it was both to maintain balance but also because traditional sushi chefs are super meticulous about a clean appearance and high polish.



Sushi chefs are super meticulous about both cleanliness and process. 

A worn handle is visual language to patrons that good hygiene is employed (in a similar way to removing patina from knives). A sushi chef will end their shift by cleaning the station and tools. In the past, it is likely this would have been done with salt. These days rough scrubbing pads are used. You can imagine how that would wear down soft wooden handles after many shifts.

With modern conveniences like synthetic handle materials, detergents and bleaches... overly worn handles are something of a performative anachronism - a meme passed down as an unnecessary tradition. Given contemporary regulations and standard for kitchen hygiene, i'd argue that the 'message' is shifting from hygiene to tradition. A slightly crueler interpretation might cast it as a humble brag: the knife is worn down because the chef is dedicated to the craft. 

Handles neednt disappear that fast. The bevels are different. There is no doubt a sushi chef needs to sharpen their knives frequently. Yet I can't help but think you can sharpen with finesse... or you can indulge in the performance and deliberately use a heavy hand and lower grits 

... but then... maybe I am being a tad cynical


----------



## Dendrobatez (Apr 6, 2021)

Most celebrity chefs a cmc's I've known have that one pretty knife for pics (anger, monolith, Mr itou) and then use glestain, global, or big ol German knives. A lot of the old school ones I knew would just use a cheapo serrated knife for everything (sliced scallions to breaking down whole salmon) and just toss them once they were dull


----------



## domgro (Apr 7, 2021)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Betcha it’s made by Mazaki


I'm also curious what knife Jamie uses.

Can you link the Mazaki Knife? Couldn't find any knife, that looks similar to Jamie's knife.


----------



## RDalman (Apr 7, 2021)

If I remember correctly Jamie has something from Tom aka Lefty, maybe it's that? Login • Instagram


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Apr 7, 2021)

domgro said:


> I'm also curious what knife Jamie uses.
> 
> Can you link the Mazaki Knife? Couldn't find any knife, that looks similar to Jamie's knife.


Sorry, that was a joking reference to a meme that goes around on here. I don’t have reason to believe that it is a Mazaki he’s using


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 7, 2021)

RDalman said:


> If I remember correctly Jamie has something from Tom aka Lefty, maybe it's that? Login • Instagram


True that. He rehandled a Carter for JO... Canadian knife slinger earns praise from Jamie Oliver


----------



## Ochazuke (Apr 7, 2021)

Luftmensch said:


> "Maintenance"
> 
> @HumbleHomeCook has it
> 
> ...


My lived experience is somewhat different from your cynical musings...
I've been scrubbing this handle with a green scrubby for the better part of a decade. Scrubbing extra hard with a scouring pad doesn't excessively wear down handles. It's coarse sandpaper. We rough it up on purpose so it's grippy and not smooth.

Also the lower grits is because the average Japanese sushi chef doesn't spend long sharpening. I see on average less than 2 minutes per session. Go hard on the ara-to, clean it up quickly with the naka-to, and put your finish with the shiage-to -- each stone taking around 30 seconds each. 

I'm by no means saying this is a great way to do it, but it is the way it's often done in the workplace. We sharpen every day, but it's not necessarily with the intention to make them pretty. We put a functional edge on our tools and use the slurry to remove stains. This is not a delicate ritual nor it is just for the sake of making them look worn for the sake of it. Anybody who runs a real sushi joint (especially a smaller, family-owned one) knows how much work goes in to sourcing, prepping, curing, cleaning, service, more cleaning and then closing up. If you want to sleep at all, you get the sharpening done and move on with your workday.


----------



## domgro (Apr 7, 2021)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Sorry, that was a joking reference to a meme that goes around on here. I don’t have reason to believe that it is a Mazaki he’s using


Ok, got it.


----------



## ian (Apr 7, 2021)

Ochazuke said:


> My lived experience is somewhat different from your cynical musings...
> I've been scrubbing this handle with a green scrubby for the better part of a decade. Scrubbing extra hard with a scouring pad doesn't excessively wear down handles. It's coarse sandpaper. We rough it up on purpose so it's grippy and not smooth.
> 
> Also the lower grits is because the average Japanese sushi chef doesn't spend long sharpening. I see on average less than 2 minutes per session. Go hard on the ara-to, clean it up quickly with the naka-to, and put your finish with the shiage-to -- each stone taking around 30 seconds each.
> ...



Have you removed enough steel to change the balance much?


----------



## Ochazuke (Apr 7, 2021)

ian said:


> Have you removed enough steel to change the balance much?


Honestly not really. I can snap a photo of the blade for you after today's shift.

Then again, I'm don't sharpen the way I described above - I'm describing the way my dad and the chefs I grew up with sharpened.


----------



## esoo (Apr 7, 2021)

Ochazuke said:


> My lived experience is somewhat different from your cynical musings...
> I've been scrubbing this handle with a green scrubby for the better part of a decade. Scrubbing extra hard with a scouring pad doesn't excessively wear down handles. It's coarse sandpaper. We rough it up on purpose so it's grippy and not smooth.
> 
> Also the lower grits is because the average Japanese sushi chef doesn't spend long sharpening. I see on average less than 2 minutes per session. Go hard on the ara-to, clean it up quickly with the naka-to, and put your finish with the shiage-to -- each stone taking around 30 seconds each.
> ...



I think this is on par with how Chef Morimoto gets to that point with his knives - from what I read he sharpens and sands for every service (lunch and dinner) so that's a lot of "abuse."


----------



## adam92 (Apr 7, 2021)

lemeneid said:


> Anyone recognize the kanji on that honyaki yanagi?



Nenohi, the yanagiba he holding is hontanren not Honyaki...


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 7, 2021)

Eric Ripert's Louis Vuitton knife case awesomeness.


----------



## adam92 (Apr 7, 2021)

Ochazuke said:


> My lived experience is somewhat different from your cynical musings...
> I've been scrubbing this handle with a green scrubby for the better part of a decade. Scrubbing extra hard with a scouring pad doesn't excessively wear down handles. It's coarse sandpaper. We rough it up on purpose so it's grippy and not smooth.
> 
> Also the lower grits is because the average Japanese sushi chef doesn't spend long sharpening. I see on average less than 2 minutes per session. Go hard on the ara-to, clean it up quickly with the naka-to, and put your finish with the shiage-to -- each stone taking around 30 seconds each.
> ...


My master sharpen the way liked you said, only less than 5 minute per session.
I also agree with your point, green scouring pad doesn't excessively wear down handles. At least I scrubbing 
& washing my yanagiba often during work shift.


----------



## big_adventure (Apr 7, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Eric Ripert's Louis Vuitton knife case awesomeness.
> View attachment 121648
> 
> View attachment 121649
> ...



Eric Ripert is an incredible chef. I've eaten a couple of times at Le Bernardin back in the day and it was the best fish I've ever touched to my tongue.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 7, 2021)

big_adventure said:


> Eric Ripert is an incredible chef. I've eaten a couple of times at Le Bernardin back in the day and it was the best fish I've ever touched to my tongue.



Agreed! I've eaten there a couple of times, but the last time was at least 15 years ago. He, Daniel, Jean-Georges, David Bouley, et al, were hugely influential kitchen gods, when I first moved to NYC.


----------



## MowgFace (Apr 7, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> View attachment 121651



Makes me feel etter about all my Gyuto tips


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 7, 2021)

Not a chef, but famous for his knife roll.


----------



## Migraine (Apr 7, 2021)

They were using a Blenheim Forge in Anna Haugh's restaurant on Masterchef last week.


----------



## Ochazuke (Apr 7, 2021)

ian said:


> Have you removed enough steel to change the balance much?


I kept the saya next to it for reference. It was a pretty good fit a decade ago.

As you can see it’s definitely a smaller knife, but I’ll add that since changes are gradual it’s easy to adjust to the weight shift over time.


----------



## ian (Apr 7, 2021)

Aaron Franklin has a nice looking western ku gyuto in his Masterclass vids. The vids are good too.


----------



## Luftmensch (Apr 7, 2021)

Ochazuke said:


> My lived experience is somewhat different from your cynical musings...
> I've been scrubbing this handle with a green scrubby for the better part of a decade. Scrubbing extra hard with a scouring pad doesn't excessively wear down handles. It's coarse sandpaper. We rough it up on purpose so it's grippy and not smooth.
> 
> Also the lower grits is because the average Japanese sushi chef doesn't spend long sharpening. I see on average less than 2 minutes per session. Go hard on the ara-to, clean it up quickly with the naka-to, and put your finish with the shiage-to -- each stone taking around 30 seconds each.
> ...



Thanks! It is awesome getting a perspective from the inside. 

Though, I don't think our perspectives are so far apart? Perhaps it was cynical  to use language with a negative connotation though!

I think you revealed an important aspect to this though:



Ochazuke said:


> Then again, I'm don't sharpen the way I described above - I'm describing the way my dad and the chefs I grew up with sharpened.



There are older traditions and there are newer practises. Perhaps I did not emphasise that point enough?? 

Your decade old yanagiba has less wear on it than one of Chef Morimoto's 6-month yanagibas (particularly the handles). Again... I am very sympathetic to sharpening hard and fast to get the job done (although I still think you can indulge in it). The wear on the handles?? I dont think that is necessary in the 21st century - surely it is more a function of tradition; one that some adopt and others dont? And similarly, one that you can lean into...?


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 8, 2021)

Spotted pro cook youtube dude josh weissman using a kono YS-M recently. That knife is definitely on my list.











He's always giving shout outs to Bernal so I'm guessing he got it there. 

Love that dude's channel btw.


----------



## RDalman (Apr 8, 2021)

Even uncle generally approves, even though his knife is not a cleaver


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 8, 2021)

RDalman said:


> Even uncle generally approves, even though his knife is not a cleaver




lol yeah when he got the uncle roger seal of approval, that's how you know he's legit 

We won't even talk about jamie oliver and his ****ing chilli jam


----------



## big_adventure (Apr 8, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> We won't even talk about jamie oliver and his ****ing chilli jam



We will just say that it smells like sad.


----------



## domgro (Apr 8, 2021)

Does anybody know, what knife this is?


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 8, 2021)

Garm said:


> Massimo Bottura has Chelsea Miller knives.



perchééé massimo??


----------



## xxxclx (Apr 8, 2021)

domgro said:


> Does anybody know, what knife this is?
> View attachment 121752











Kanetsune KC-930 Aogami No.2 Damascus Kurouchi Japanese Chef's Gyuto Knife 210mm


KANETSUNE "Kuro-Tsuchime" KC-930 series feature beautiful Black-colored (Kurouchi) & Hammer-patterned blades with a core ofBlue Paper (Aogami or Aoko) No.2 Steelwith a better hardness of 61-62 HRC, which provides excellent edge retention. The handle is made of luxurious and beautiful D-shaped...




www.hocho-knife.com





Kanji says Kanetsune, probably similar to this one


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 8, 2021)

Julia Childs. Bottom pic looks like a Sab.


----------



## Illyria (Apr 8, 2021)

Misono seems to be oddly popular with the famous chefs I've worked with.


----------



## RockyBasel (Apr 8, 2021)

big_adventure said:


> Eric Ripert is an incredible chef. I've eaten a couple of times at Le Bernardin back in the day and it was the best fish I've ever touched to my tongue.


I remember having lunch there a few times, and dinner at many other fine places when I was living in NYC - Jean George’s, and Daniel were up there with Le Bernardin

Did not know anything about knives then. Still don’t


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 8, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> View attachment 121794



Mario might have wanted a look at more than just Chelsea's knives.


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 8, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Mario might have wanted a look at more than just Chelsea's knives.



Yeah I don't think he's there for the farrier's rasp knife. Must be something else he enjoys looking at.


----------



## RDalman (Apr 8, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> I remember having lunch there a few times, and dinner at many other fine places when I was living in NYC - Jean George’s, and Daniel were up there with Le Bernardin
> 
> Did not know anything about knives then. Still don’t


They have one of mine at Jean georges


----------



## RockyBasel (Apr 8, 2021)

RDalman said:


> They have one of mine at Jean georges


That’s awesome! That experience was my best in NYC dining!


----------



## domgro (Apr 8, 2021)

xxxclx said:


> Kanetsune KC-930 Aogami No.2 Damascus Kurouchi Japanese Chef's Gyuto Knife 210mm
> 
> 
> KANETSUNE "Kuro-Tsuchime" KC-930 series feature beautiful Black-colored (Kurouchi) & Hammer-patterned blades with a core ofBlue Paper (Aogami or Aoko) No.2 Steelwith a better hardness of 61-62 HRC, which provides excellent edge retention. The handle is made of luxurious and beautiful D-shaped...
> ...



Ok thank you.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 8, 2021)

*Takayoshi Watanabe*


----------

